
Could Digital Technology Make Doctors of Us All? - gadders
http://www.bbc.com/future/bespoke/the-disruptors/a-radical-prescription/
======
k9s9
Lot of disruption ahead to be sure. The tech is getting better and faster at
identifying issues. But this also means pointless/thoughtless interventions
being done all the time.

If a 70 year old is 4 hours away from a natural death and the tech raises an
alarm and pulls in a surgeon to do emergency surgery that keeps him alive in a
bed for another 10 years. That's a bad outcome in my book. And it happens all
the time almost in automated fashion. Producing more suffering not less.

